# Cheese beats Baboon Metaphysics in odd book prize



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSTRE52Q4EK20090327?feedType=RSS&feedName=oddlyEn


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool link Sonda  Thanks heheh now I gotta look up baboon metaphysics just for curiousity sake  Amazon.com is a VERY dangerous place especially for bookworms... that's where I got mom's birthday present a couple yrs ago heheh a big book of cheese recipes :biggrin


----------

